# WiFi Extenders



## Bigpeetee

There has been a number of threads on WiFi extenders.

Just bought this from ebay:

41dBm Mini Desktop WiFi USB Booster Planar Antenna Set | eBay UK

It's a USB wifi booster that comes with two antenna, the first a rubber antenna that gives omni direction (all around) and a flat planar antenna that is directional, a bit like a dish.

For £23.99 inc p+p I think it's great value and took 8 days to arrive from Hong Kong.

For example, in my dining room I went from 4 wifi base stations to 12, one going from very poor to excellent. The Planar antenna gave even more.

So how does it work in the van?

I parked up in Llandudno, using the laptop I got a couple of signals, when I used the booster with the omni I got loads of signals, including Bt Openzone, the cloud and Mc Donalds.

With clear line of site from the top of the Great Orme, I used the planar antenna on my dashboard, I could get signals from Anglesey if I pointed the antenna at Anglesey or Loads from Llandudno itself if pointed there.

The planar antenna could do with a plastic box if it's to be left outside for any time, it comes with a mount and I just fixed that to a piece of ply.

One word of caution, the booster uses a lot more power than the internal wifi so the battery of the laptop won't last as long.

Looking around the internet, there are conflicting reports as to the maximum power output a wifi should be, these boosters are between 5-10 times the recommended power. Not a problem if you are away from anything, but use them at home and you could start to cause problems with other wifi users locally.

Rule is: only use it if you need to, anyway, it flattens your battery quicker when in use.


----------



## GeoNomad

Bigpeetee said:


> Looking around the internet, there are conflicting reports as to the maximum power output a wifi should be, these boosters are between 5-10 times the recommended power. Not a problem if you are away from anything, but use them at home and you could start to cause problems with other wifi users locally.
> 
> Rule is: only use it if you need to, anyway, it flattens your battery quicker when in use.



The maximum power you should use is the minimum power that will do the job. You might find that you can adjust the power output in the control software.

I notice that this uses the same chipset as the Alfa AWUS036H that I have been using and am very happy with.

If the software that comes with the Techex does not have power adjustment, you might find that the Alfa software will work with your unit. The ability to raise and lower the power both saves your battery, reduces interference to others, and prolongs the life of the transmitter, as it can run hot at maximum power.

Alfa Driver Downloads

Another feature of the Alfa software you might be able to take advantage of, is the virtual WiFi hotspot, which lets other nearby laptops, iPhones, etc share your long distance connection - handy if you travel with a partner with her own laptop, or want to use your smartphone's WiFi connection to transfer data, etc.

Peter


----------



## Canalsman

Well, remember that the connection to a wireless access point is bi-directional.

The laptop needs to send data as well as receive it. So I presume this unit boosts the transmission power to enable greater range, and incorporates a directional antenna to improve reception of the received data.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Wifi (Adsl) routers have a higher transmit power than those either built in to a laptop or a USB Wifi module or the 3G dongle, most of which have a wifi ability.

If the power output of a laptop is increased the range to a router is increased.

The antenna either in a laptop is usually a quarter wave, same in a dongle or adapter, so by adding an improved antenna increases the signal in both transmit and receive.

A higher gain again (a planar, yagi, parabolic) antenna will increase the effective radiated power (ERP) even more. Therefore the distance between the unit and the router.

Same difference between using a simple loop antenna on the back of a portable, then adding a yagi antenna (Normal TV antenna) increase of received signal.

Downside of high gain antenna is the narrowing of the beam width, like when turning dish towards satellite.

So yes improving the transmit power of the remote unit (laptop) will result in longer transmission distance, improving the antenna will improve even more.

With 3G dongles, by moving the dongle closer to the window by the use of a USB extension cable means that the internal antenna receives a signal that is less attenuated by walls etc.

The 2400mhz wifi signals are attenuated much more than the 900 MHz 3G, the new 5800mHz for wifi are attenuated even more by buildings, trees etc but it's easier to get more gain from an antenna (size for size)

Hope that clears up some confusion.

For the technically couldn't care less, sorry for the length of reply. Post cards are still the option of some!!


----------



## Lorry Ball

Well said and very clear.
some one who knows what he's talking about
Lorry


----------



## MarcJ

Here's one from the UK that's weather proof. 
Not quite so much gain as the mentioned at the top of the thread but sounds ok.
Can't be doing with waiting a month! 
Long range USB antenna NET-WL-USB-CPE2512bg


----------



## Bigpeetee

A Month wait?? Mine took 8 days, I got it quicker than other equipment ordered from the UK on the same day. I was very impressed with the service.


----------



## Firefox

OK, I've taken your recommendation Pete, and ordered one yesterday. I'll report on how long it takes to arrive.

I am going to cancel my Virgin Broadband and go with BT, as can pretty much guarantee picking up Openzone or BT Fon anywhere near a built up place espec with an antenna this should be the case. I'll have to go against my principles to subscribe to BT but that's another story. I'll ditch them as soon as anyone else gets on the openzone bandwaggon.

So it's goodbye to the Three Dongle except for emergency use.


----------



## Bigpeetee

I have similar sentiments about using BT, BUT, they do give good coverage using Openzone and FON.

The broadband works, very little down time, reasonable speed etc.

Then I hate McDonalds, but their Wifi is usually quite quiet, so they have their use.

Tried Virgin, started good then went downhill.

Tried Talk Talk, eventually when got going after 5 months actually quite good, but because of issues with reliability, call centres all around the globe who wouldn't help apart from one man in Durban RSA who actually resolved the problems in 2 Hrs. But never again.

Now with BT I get signal in most built up areas, and some not so built up.

Nothings perfect, but as my wife gets 0.5 Gig download per month with her Vodaphone contract, I use her Nokia as a modem, not always fast, but useful when I cant get it for free. This data was given free in addition to her mins and texts.

We also use Vodafone family, at £5 per month we get free calls between 4 Vodafone numbers, means the girls can always call us at no cost, so even though they haven't got credit they can call us. However, that's not always an advantage!!


----------



## vwalan

all i know is i can be parked up in the middle of nowhere and get free wifi sometimes. tonight its really full on .in torrelavaga.nears santander.


----------



## Nosha

Yes and after six cups of superb coffee... you get a free one!!

On a serious note, surely the main advantage with all this kit is a 'proper' external aerial!!


----------



## vwalan

could be but at the moment i have been travelling round spain getting free access to the web. i find it incredible. heard its possible but now i know its true.cant do the why ,how bit .but its working. its possible to get a programethat breaks into the coded wifi but too tec for me. i do know that lots of people are buying directionable anntennas from my mate . lots are being sent to him with recomendations from friends. i dont speak german very good but picked uo the gist of the conversations. i need a good battery for a siemans amilo cy 23 any ideas.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Wifi shares a limited number of frequencies that overlap.

It isn't good to have a lot of powerful signals, concider each router as the centre of a small cell, the laptops generally need to work within only a few metres of the router, around a house, maybe into the garden. So the power doesn't need to be great.

Effected Radiated Power (ERP) is a combination of the actual power generated by a transmitter multiplied by the gain (or loss) of the antenna system.

Most wifi antennas in laptops are built in, so therefore surrounded by metal, bodies etc so the actual ERP may well be quite low.

The base has a slightly higher power and better antenna as it is the remote device that initiates the set up, so if it cannot see the base, then it doesn't start.

So a poor system in the laptop is designed to only transmit a short distance, say 25 metres or so in a house.

The building absorbs much of the signal, indeed in some Victorian houses have walls so solid that transmission between one side of the house to the next is difficult if not impossible.

If the router is placed adjacent to a window there is less transmission loss through glass, I put mine in the roof space and a laptop received it approx 250 metres away.

So by improving the antenna at the remote end will improve transmission distance, a power booster will improve it even more.

Also, if adjacent properties are using the same channel, there will be greater interference, therefore lower range.

So if you're with BT Put your router in the roof or by a window, share the signal!!


----------



## dolmen

I'm listening, and just recently signed up with BT, so how do I connect one of these antenna's (which one) to the BT hub? TIA


----------



## Bigpeetee

Can't attach an antenna to the BT hub, but you can locate it in the most favorable location if you are getting poor reception on your laptop.

I found the loft was best for me as floorboards and plaster ceilings absorb less than brick/block walls, just trial and error.

If you have a desktop PC it's best to connect with a cable as you get greater speed to the router, but will still only get the speed of your broadband connection to the internet.

The antennas that have been discussed on this forum are used to extend the range of your laptop and increase the opportunity of gaining access top free wifi.

I used this at my works, where I shared my broadband connection with the small business next door, It's a Victorian building and the Wifi signal from the router to the laptop was non existent.

We used a booster with an omni antenna and now he has great wifi connection to my broadband.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Looks very interesting, also has a screw on antenna so a larger one could be attached to increase the range of the base.


----------



## defitzi

*Wifi*



vwalan said:


> all i know is i can be parked up in the middle of nowhere and get free wifi sometimes. tonight its really full on .in torrelavaga.nears santander.


 
SANTANDER  banking on it then


----------



## GeoNomad

I will write more details later, but as I am now connected to a router in Wales from my wild camping spot in the middle of Exmoor ... I think I am getting good range. This is a good place to experiment with different antennas and power as there is NOTHING nearby, except a couple of ponies.

My experience with FON has also been very positive since I arrived in the UK. Amazingly, they remembered my FON account from 5 years ago, when they were giving away free routers. So I took one for free and as a reward, I am finding free connections here in the UK pretty easily. I did set up a FON hotspot at the time in my house. As far as I know, only my wife ever used it.

My previous experiences with FON in other countries was that they didn't have much coverage and even when I connected, it usually didn't work.

Heading west...

Peter


----------



## Bigpeetee

Good going that, still a long way to go before you beat the world record WiFi transmission of 237 miles (382km)!!

Admittedly it was mountain top to mountain top using large parabolic antenna, but it's amazing what distance you can cover with low power, especially if there is nothing in the way and it's electrically quiet.


----------



## lebesset

don't get that about FON after 5 years ; the deal is that if you don't give , you don't get ....if you switch off , after 3 weeks they take away your roaming privileges ; fair enough in my view

not likely that anyone will replace BT at FON in the UK , they are now part owners ; but if you don't want to go with BT , why not just buy a FON router , plug it into whatever router you have , and your are in the club [ you know what I mean ]

good news is that other countries are jumping on the bandwagon 

in portugal the biggest cable operator has joined , and ZON@FON is now available 

in france NEUF/SFR have joined and you can use NEUF WIFI FON   or SFR WIFI FON ; unfortunately they did what BT did to begin , and their customers had to opt in ; numbers growing quickly though


----------



## fofeg101

Bigpeetee said:


> There has been a number of threads on WiFi extenders.
> 
> Just bought this from ebay:
> 
> 41dBm Mini Desktop WiFi USB Booster Planar Antenna Set | eBay UK
> 
> It's a USB wifi booster that comes with two antenna, the first a rubber antenna that gives omni direction (all around) and a flat planar antenna that is directional, a bit like a dish.
> 
> For £23.99 inc p+p I think it's great value and took 8 days to arrive from Hong Kong.
> 
> For example, in my dining room I went from 4 wifi base stations to 12, one going from very poor to excellent. The Planar antenna gave even more.
> 
> So how does it work in the van?
> 
> I parked up in Llandudno, using the laptop I got a couple of signals, when I used the booster with the omni I got loads of signals, including Bt Openzone, the cloud and Mc Donalds.
> 
> With clear line of site from the top of the Great Orme, I used the planar antenna on my dashboard, I could get signals from Anglesey if I pointed the antenna at Anglesey or Loads from Llandudno itself if pointed there.
> 
> The planar antenna could do with a plastic box if it's to be left outside for any time, it comes with a mount and I just fixed that to a piece of ply.
> 
> One word of caution, the booster uses a lot more power than the internal wifi so the battery of the laptop won't last as long.
> 
> Looking around the internet, there are conflicting reports as to the maximum power output a wifi should be, these boosters are between 5-10 times the recommended power. Not a problem if you are away from anything, but use them at home and you could start to cause problems with other wifi users locally.
> 
> Rule is: only use it if you need to, anyway, it flattens your battery quicker when in use.


 
+1....I just bought the same booster, waiting for it to arrive, sounds like I'm getting a good buy.
-


----------



## Bigpeetee

This is an unlicenced band where as you quite rightly state the power should be restricted.

2.4 GHz	2.4 – 2.4835  Hz	Licence exempt	Spread spectrum modulation allows operation across the band.
Commercial public services allowed since July 2002. 	
Limited power at 100mW eirp restricting range.

Therefore as it is unlicenced, people can't complain about interference from video senders, microwave ovens etc.

However the chance of being found out is minimal as Ofcom have bigger problems.

As I've stated, if these are used in remote areas, then there's very little interferance caused by the increase in power. Only use what you need.

Now as I've got a full Amateur Radio licence, this allows me to operate in most of the WiFi band, so running the powers that we're discussing is completely legal for me!!.

Of note, when looking around the wifi band, most BT routers default to Channel 1, therfore reducing the throughput to your laptop if it's any distance away.

So consider using the software BT gave with the router and move channel to a lesser used one


----------



## GeoNomad

Bigpeetee said:


> Now as I've got a full Amateur Radio licence, this allows me to operate in most of the WiFi band, so running the powers that we're discussing is completely legal for me!!.



And, of course, you would ID once every 10 minutes, perhaps using CW.

And restrict your communications to routers operated by other licensed amateurs, right?

Peter
G0RZJ VE3SUN AB6WM C31LJ


----------



## Bigpeetee

.... . .   .... . .

Of course I do, mind you I usually use this power on HF, but the antenna hasn't got the gain.

Still VK & ZL with 1watt output aint bad!!

Sorry for those not in the Ham World, this has very little to do with WiFi!!


----------



## Firefox

So mine arrived today. Ordered on the 12th so that's 8 days.

Looks pretty good, but I haven't tried yet.

Instruction manual also included a wireless network WEP password hacking package!

I'm not sure if that is on the CD or not, but I don't intend to use that feature, just connect to legally available open networks or BT FON etc 

I'll let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## oldish hippy

Quote One word of caution, the booster uses a lot more power than the internal wifi so the battery of the laptop won't last as long

could you not use a powered usb hub to run it then it would save power on laptop


----------



## Byronic

France has some Departmentes with fairly low power thresholds for Wireless Transmission with Maximum Indoor Power being  100mW and Maximum Outdoor Power 10mW. 
My laptop WLAN operates at something within these extremes, so I could sometimes be in contravention. Powerful boosters even more likely to be in breach,and perhaps easy to detect?
I don't know how strictly the French apply these Standards, but I've never met anybody that have had problems with the authorities.
Anyway it could be the reason why I suspect have to get close to McDonalds France to connect, or buy a coffee and get close to the chip fryer where they hide the router.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Had trouble in connecting to McDonalds in Belgium & France, but didn't realy try hard. Probably the language barrier and in too much of a rush.

Any tips for future use?


----------



## Firefox

So I tried to install the device and first off the CD doesn't autorun like the instructions.

Then I manually browse the CD and find setup.exe in the windows 7 folder, tried to run it and got the D://rutime error. So I looked through the other folders on the CD and found some more setup.exes, Non of those worked either.

Then I am stuck with "unknown device" so I go to control panel and after some fiddling around manage to download drivers for "Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter" and install it as that.

It now seems to work fine apart from  it only displays the 8 strongest networks via the windows network icon in the task bar. These are displayed under "wireless network connection 3" and are the same 8 networks displayed under  "wireless network connection" in the same icon, albeit they all have 4 or 5 bar signals whereas they only get 1 or 2 bars using the normal lap top internal WIFI card.

Since I couldn't install the "configuration utility" from the CD I only seem to be able to display the 8-10 strongest signals as standard under windows 7. Everything else seems to come under "other network" (also 5 bars signal)

Does anyone know how to alter this so I can browse all the signals. I knew how to do this with XP I think, but they keep changing the locations where you configure things.

Incidentally 1/10 to the manufacturers for a really crappy driver disc which contains things like hacking utilities and Linux, but the software I actually need doesn't work under windows 7. Maybe they should have spent more time on that rather than hacking software!

10/10 for the modem and ariel, I am getting 4 or 5 bars on everything in sight, I just need to configure it better.


----------



## GeoNomad

See if the Alfa software works. I linked to it earlier in this thread. It is very impressive and should work with any RTL8187 device unless they have something proprietary to their unit.

I am connected to BT-FON right now from the middle of Dartmoor.

I can't see anywhere that signal could come from.

I'm a happy camper...

Peter


----------



## fofeg101

I got my Wi-fi Extender from eBay yesterday,  fixed it up and picked up loads of extra Wi-fi accounts, including three Bt Openzone ones requiring passwords, that was the goodish news, the bad news.... I just came to start up my laptop again and it won't start, luckily my Pal is a software engineer, I've emailed him to call over. Also luckily, I've got this net-book so's I don't have to  go cold turkey.

Edit: 25/04/11 When my laptop wouldn't fire up it gave me two options "Start windows normally" or "Windows Repair", I chose the latter, the screen just died but the HDD was working, I left it on over night an this A.M. all is well. Could be a coincidence or something dodgy on the CD Driver disk.


----------



## fofeg101

[No message]


----------



## TrevorandRachel

*Help.. Wifi Extender*

We bought one of these wifi extenders, tried to load it on two laptops one windows xp one windows 2000, no go I left it in mine when I turned the computor off when I turned it on the next day the screen came up with aload of what we think was chinease but anyway a load of goggle-gook. we haven`t tried to load it again as we faer what might happen. we went to the web site on the box G Sky & they say they haven`t made this modee for over a year due to copies coming in from china which is where our was made. Can anyone help, is there something we`re not doing ? Cheers Trevor & Rachel


----------



## Bigpeetee

I've used the software suggested by Geonomad:

"I notice that this uses the same chipset as the Alfa AWUS036H that I have been using and am very happy with.

ALFA Network – WLAN, WiFi phone, ADSL, KVM, Bluetooth, PoE Products -- Driver

Go to this website and find the AWUS036H download, download and run. When you insert the external device you get a prompt, do you want to use the external device, click yes. Works a treat.

I'm using this on Windows 7 and XP with absolutely no issues.

Any problems and I'll call you to fix.


----------



## cyclops2

I have been very interested in this thread and have decided to go over to BT to get the wifi away from home. Nobody has mentioned what wireless card they use. Presumably N has a greater range than b or g or is it just faster? My laptop does not have an N so would it be worth getting an adaptor? BT shop does one for around £15.

TP LINK 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter (TL-WN822N) - BT Shop
Pete


----------



## Bigpeetee

802.11n is the latest version of WiFi protocol

If you use BT Fon as a means of accessing the internet, you are using someones connectivity through their router, (totaly legitimately as you will have agreed to do this when you join BT Fon) you get approximately 0.5 Mb of bandwidth so downloads on Fon are not as quick as at home, but much better than none!!

The link speed is not as important, the system automatically adjusts the link speed to suit the signal strength ie the "Size of pipe" between the router and the laptop, however on Fon the amount of information you can send down the pipe is limited, just as at home you are limited by the broadband connection speed.

What is most important to us when we are away from home is getting the signal in the first place.

Your average laptop has a built in wifi system, buried away on the circuit board, only really designed for very local use, if you want to get further away, you need to improve your signal.

Similar to a TV that many of us have in our MH. If you are close to the transmitter, a short length of wire will get a good enough signal, further away an omnidirectional antenna (Flying saucer type) will suffice, the advantage of this is it picks up signals equally bad in all directions.

Get further away and you need a small Yagi antenna (like on the roof of your house) much better in reception but has to be pointed at the transmitter, get further away again and you need an amplifier.

This is the same for WiFi, you can use the inbuilt antenna for short range, but to have greater range a remote unit with a proper antenna will receive signals at greater strength, even if just plugged into the USB socket.

Move the unit into the clear away from metal using a USB extender lead and you improve the signal strength even more, therefore the range (mine is hidden in a cupboard using velcro)

You could move it outside for better reception, but most times you probably couldn't be bothered. Finally you could get a high gain antenna if your WiFi unit will accept these. As with the TV, you have to point in the right direction, easier with a TV as the transmitter is fixed so all you need to do is look at every one else's antenna, with WiFi you dont know where the Fon is, so it's point and try, move direction and try again etc

Usually in most urban areas I can pick upto 25 signals using the external unit.

Interestingly, although BT routers search for a clear channel, most seem to pick channel 1 (because they cannot hear the other routers in the locality) If your remote unit allows you to scan the channel numbers, put your own on an unused one, helps you at home.


----------



## TrevorandRachel

*Thanks for help with wifi extender*

Our thanks especially to Pete for help with wifi extender. Loaded AWUSO36H as sugested first time wasn`t so good as we thought we had to put the cd in but uninstalled it & tried again just plugging in the device & it seems to work, haven`t been out anywhere to try it , so it`s only a home try but it connected to a BT open zone. Thanks again Trevor & Rachel


----------



## Bigpeetee

Been out in the middle of the Yorkshire dales this weekend. Few cottages over 1/3mile away got connectivity at 54 Mb,able to watch ITV player with virtually no problems. Better than Eurovision!

Used the bigger antenna, the rubber duck worked but not as well. The laptop built in system couldn't find any signal.

The 12v laptop charger kept me going all weekend.

Weather rough!


----------



## Pollik

Ok, you men have got my head spinning again!

BTFon - 





> buy the FON adaptor.....it will work with any router and any ISP



Is this the Foneron we are talking about?  I thought it was a router in its own right and was one of the things putting me off it.  

BTFon - 





> in france NEUF/SFR have joined and you can use NEUF WIFI FON or SFR WIFI FON



You mean that if I am a member of Fon in UK, I can use Fon over there if users have opted in.  I see Neuf a lot, but I am guessing (because I can't remember) that this is not all Neuf hotspots, only Neuf Fon?  Do I have that right?

And finally - I am still stuck in the maze of techie language.  So...what I want is something I can plug into my USB socket and extend the range of being able to use wifi (not 3G) hotspots.  I don't want to keep having to aim it (so I need omnidirectional, which will be a bit weaker?).  I acknowledge the extra power drain and the signal blocking qualities of trees, etc.  I don't mind sticking an antenna on the roof or on a pole fixed to my ladder.  I don't really want to pay more than £30 ish.  And I want something that I know someone is please with it - the only review of the Solwise Rocket I can find was pretty negative.

What would be my best options, do you think?

Oh, and it has to be pink.


Polly


----------



## dolmen

I'm with you Polly, but mine can be any colour, so long as its not pink  

Cheers

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Pollik

Thank goodness - I thought it was just me being dimwitted!:wacko:


----------



## Kontiki

I will probably have a look at getting a longer range extender when I get back. I have been using a Solwise Rocket (I think it's about 14dB) been pleased with the result as it has picked up signals when we were quite a way from anywhere. I made a reflector to add a little more directional range & pleased that it did give a bit more (5-10%) Can see that a better bit of kit would give us even more of a range.

Having problems at the moment with my rocket, parked close to Mcdonalds, can pick up good signal with netbooks own wifi. can't get any signal for the rocket though from there?? Strange though I can get onto the pizza wifi at the Auchan which is about 3 times further away. Also a lot of the signals it is picking up don't have a name associated with them like they used to??


----------



## Pollik

> can pick up good signal with netbooks own wifi. can't get any signal for the rocket though from there



That is pretty much what the one review said, that I could find.  Outdoor USB b/g adapter with 9dBi: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics





Polly


----------



## Kontiki

To be fair it has been working fine & picked up a wifi signal when I didn't seem to be anywhere near to the source. It's only today I had a problem, the other day I noticed the outer covering of the wire was outside of the case & I could see the wires. I opened it up & put a bit of insulatig tape around it. When I tried it today it didn't seem to work as well as usual so maybe I have damaged something :mad2:


----------



## Pollik

Ah, OK...perhaps I will go put it back on my list of possibles.


----------



## Bigpeetee

There are a variety of these wifi extenders around, some on ebay giving upto 1500 mW of power, but you are still restricted by having to pick up the base router, so higher gain antennas are the way to go.

You can paint it pink if you want , but not the antenna!!

As my MH is predominantly GRP with polystyrene insullation, I put the extender in a locker attached using velcro.

Most times it's fine like that, I only use the directional antenna when I'm well out of range of the rubber antenna.

A bit of a faf, but I'm a sad old git that doesn't like to be defeated and loves something for free!!

From what I remember about the BT add on to join Fon, it just plugs into your existing router so that it can operate as a separate signal to your own router to give Fon facilities from your own home, it doesn't care who you have broadband with as it uses a small piece of whatever you have. But it does mean that you can use Fon anywhere you find it. Very useful!!

BT Fon have maps showing the density of Fon base stations around the globe. Very popular now in the UK, especially as new accounts with BT have to "Opt Out" of Fon, usually most don't.


----------



## Pollik

One of the reasons I was hoping for specific recommendations is that there is some confusion over terminology.

I went into Maplins yesterday, said I wanted a wifi extender and described what I meant.  The chap was adamant that what I was describing was not a wifi extender...he said it was a dongle, a receiver.  And what he showed me were little boxes with a usb on one end and a 3" antenna on the other - no cable.  He also showed a larger antenna (which can sit on your desk or car roof top) with a cable which had some kind of a brass (?) circular threaded connection.



> A bit of a faf, but I'm a sad old git that doesn't like to be defeated and loves something for free!!



I can be a bit like that sometimes - it is a great way to learn.  But other times, like now, I just want something that will work straight out of the box.  I have enough of a headache at the moment getting my network storage to do what it is told, but that is another story, or stora.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Maplins are generally a waste of time for most things.

Polly, call me on 07979 508286 if you want to chat, easier than typing!!


----------



## Bigpeetee

Looking around I found this:

BT Total Broadband and BTFON subsribers CAN acess NEUF FON spots in France.  

When you land on the Neuf FON portal click on the "BTFON" link under the buy a pass option. You will then be redirected to a BTFON login page.

You can see how the portal looks like at

File:Neuf WiFi FON Captive Portal.png - FON Wiki Beta

 To login use your full BT email address and BT password.

List hotspots at FON Maps

More info on FON can be found at: Main Page - FON Wiki Beta

I've not had time yet to read it, but it looks like Portugal's provider ZON is the main FON supplier


----------



## Kontiki

On my travels down to Spain & across France I haven't come across any FON hotspots (or at least they aren't showing in the list) but find lots of SFR & NEUF wifi, are any of these also using FON If so it might be worth getting a FON router.


----------



## Bigpeetee

List says NEUF supports FON, don't know the density, but it's an optional source


----------



## bigmeeky

*FON for improved home broadband*

What an interesting thread, what a diverse community I live in!

From a non techie here am I right to assume that I could use the same equipment to boost my home signal. I live in a rural location but can see that there are a number of BT FONS a mile or so down the road from me.

I currently use Virgin Broadband and have been a Virgin Customer for 14 years or so. We dont have any cable or such on the road I live on but it is installed a mile or so down the road on a built up area.

Question is then if I was to by a FON thingy (Fonera?) and plug it into my Virgin, (might not be terrible useful but the offer is there!) would I then be able to by a WIFI extender with the hope of piggybacking off a stronger signal down the road where there is cable installed and the users have a FON WIFI node?


Any advice always welcome.

ta


----------



## Bigpeetee

Yes,ish.

If you buy a fonera and link it in to your Virgin router via a short cable, the fonera will create a micro FON node or cell.

This will enable anyone subscribed to FON to access your node and make use of your broadband facility, but cannot gain access to any information on your computer etc.

You, by purchasing and connecting the Fonera, have now become a member of the FON community and as such are entitled to connect into any other FON/BT Openzone node.

There are limitations: the bandwidth available to you through FON is approx 0.5 Mb, possibly less than you are used to, so data throughput is reduced, but still very useable, ie. last weekend, we were able to use FON and download from ITV player, made VOIP (Voice over IP) telephone calls to friends in the US and used SKYPE to have a video call to our Granddaughter in Milton Keynes.

All this from a field in Yorkshire!!

To help achieve this, I used the WiFI extender I mentioned at the beginning of the thread with the additional antenna.

So to connect to the village nearby is possible, but as you have broadband already, it's probably faster than FON.

It is of course possible to buy parabolic antennas (bit like Sky) to point at a friends house in the village and link up like that, but the costs start to escalate!!

OTHER USES of WiFi extender, our daughter at college who is always skint can use an extender and our login to gain access to the internet. Probably not what it's designed to do, but it works and BT do say that there is no useage limit on FON.

Doing this reply whilst in a layby in Bodelwyddan, N Wales while waiting for hospital appt.


----------



## Pollik

So the set up is something like this?


Wall socket  ==>  [my D-Link wireless router]  ==>  Fonera

My wireless router will continue to supply my house.  The Fonera, connect to the wireless router by Cat5e, will (potentially) steal 0.5 Mb from my available bandwidth and act as a wireless hotspot for anyone within range (and with the equipment you have, that will probably be you!).  But where I am, I don't imagine anyone will use it.

What I am trying to get at - I won't need to do anything to my existing set up except add the Fonera like a network drive, with a Cat5e and supply it with power.

If I have this right, then Fonera looks like a really good deal.  The low bandwidth won't be an issue.  Add an extender and I almost don't need a 3G dongle anymore, in the UK, anyway.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Spot on!!

If no one connects to your Fonera, there's no one to use the bandwidth.

The BT router does give preference to the owner, so if they need to do a massive download, they get all the bandwidth then it reverts to normal.

And if your mobile phone gives limited data, you can often tether it to the laptop as a modem.

My wife gets 0.5 Gb/Month so useful as a backup.

If you ask your phone provider for a free data alowance like your friend etc, esp if you're "Considering leaving" 

For those reading this thread, if you have a predominantly metal MH, then that will shield any system inside the unit and cause poor signals.

For better signal mount the extender outside as high up as poss and put it in a waterproof plastic box, pref clear polythene, coloured ones sometimes have metal particles. If they claim to be microwave safe, then they're OK.

This of course works better for any MH, GRP or whatever!!


----------



## lebesset

I've been a fonero for many years , almost since they started 
don't know what a cat5e is , but when your FON router arrives it comes with an ethernet cable , plug that into your router , give it a power supply , and away you go 

so you end up with 3 wifi signals [ presuming you had wifi already , if not , you have 2 now ] one fon signal is , as stated , available to all members ; the other [ my place ] is encrypted so that only you can use it 

in france there are neuf/sfr FON hotspots for members ; unfotunately they are doing what  BT did to start off with , allowing people to opt in ....this means it is not so widely available as you would hope ; hopefully they will change to opt-out like BT

and in portugal ZON [ the major cable company ] IS the most widely available 

word of warning ....they check that your hotspot is active ; so if you go away  and switch it off , after about 3 weeks your roaming privileges disappear until you start it up again


----------



## Pollik

> don't know what a cat5e is , but when your FON router arrives it comes with an ethernet cable



You do now!

Thanks for the post. 3 signals??:

[My D-Link wireless wifi]
BTFON - free to members
BTOPENZONE - chargeable hotspot (Buy great-value BT Openzone wireless internet - BT Openzone)

Actually, a monthly contract of £5 for openzone is not bad value for over 8 hours...but not as good as Fonera.  The daily tickets are just stupid prices, of course.

This has been a brilliant thread - thanks )


Polly


----------



## Pollik

This is a good page to see some videos about Fon - what's in the box, installing and registering the product.

FON


----------



## Kontiki

I did write to FON, took a while for them to answer. I asked if I bought a FON router & as I was going away for 3 months could I connect to somebody elses router (one of my daughters for example) their reply was that as long as the FON router was active it didn't need to be at my home address. This would save me having to leave my router switched on for 3 months when we are off travelling.


----------



## GeoNomad

Having been a fonero since the very beginning, I can say that the absolute best place I have found for access is the UK. It was amazing to me how many access points were available when I was there in April. I was connected daily - as evidenced by my blathering on on this forum.

Do not expect the same in France. The deal with SFR seems to be one that lets SFR customers use FON access points without having to open up their own. So there are way fewer FON access points available. In fact, I have yet to find one in the past 3 weeks of travelling around.

There are still some generous cafes and campsites with open WiFi that can be used. Not as many as there used to be, though.

I also have an SFR 3G dongle, which works, but is often very slow. Once in a while it surprises me by being fast, though.

Peter


----------



## Pollik

How do you get on with the SFR dongle?

I find the website won't let me recharge - it is blocked for some reason.  I have to hunt around to find a big enough SFR outlet that sells coupons.

My spoken french, or rather my listening french, is not good enough to recharge over the phone - they have one of those 'orrible answering systems that refuse point black to put me through to a human.  And I have read on their forums of one Brit who was told that staff are not permitted to use English, even if they speak it.  I don't know how the hard of hearing in France get on....


Polly


----------



## GeoNomad

Pollik said:


> I find the website won't let me recharge - it is blocked for some reason.  I have to hunt around to find a big enough SFR outlet that sells coupons.


 
The website requires that you have set up the credit card to use for recharges and only takes French cards, so a no-go for most of us.

The coupons for recharging are available in almost every Tabac and grocery store. Just make sure you get the right one for 3G Data only. Also make sure the clerk enters it correctly for internet - the grocery store clerks aren't very familiar with these cards and can screw up. The printed coupon will say PASS INTERNET 3G+ at the top.

You used to be able to enter the coupon code online, but now you have to phone the number on the coupon and enter the digits. If you don't speak French, you will have to enlist the aid of someone who does. It only takes a minute or two to do it (billed at regular calling rates, of course).

If you buy it at the SFR store, they will do it for you. If the Tabac is not busy, you will probably find the owner willing to do it for you. Make sure you know the phone number assigned to the dongle SIM as it needs to be entered when topping up. I don't remember if the password is also required...

Peter


----------



## Pollik

Ah, that makes things a lot clearer, thank you.

With the coupon (from a SFR shop) in my hand, my french is just about good enough to use the phone.  I have seen the top up cards in places like Casino, but didn't spot that some are for 3G data - I will guess that I bought the wrong one.  My french was not good enough to have a conversation about what I needed, but I am working on it.

Thanks again 



Polly


----------



## Tbear

Bigpeetee,

Many thanks for your help.

I have ordered the wifi extender, is this the mount you mentioned 
WiFi Magnetic Antenna Base and Extension Cable RP-SMA | eBay UK

Richard


----------



## Guest

Sat in a bar at San Vicente de la Baquera in Spain.
Could not get a connection with the booster so I came over to the bar and got it free.
Will try again with the booster now that I know the correct name.
30 degree yesterday, but today down to 22 deg


----------



## Bigpeetee

TBear,

That's the one.

Great item this to mount your WiFi antenna outside van (if it's steel!!)


----------



## Tbear

Bigpeetee said:


> TBear,
> 
> That's the one.
> 
> Great item this to mount your WiFi antenna outside van (if it's steel!!)


 
Thanks Pete. As the top foot of the van is plastic and the rest of the wall steel I may be able to mount inside. I will have to wait for it to arrive from china. Hopefully I will have time to trial it and then order a mount if needed in time for our trip to France.

Richard


----------



## GeoNomad

Bigpeetee said:


> Great item this to mount your WiFi antenna outside van (if it's steel!!)


 
I glued a piece of galvanized steel just large enough for the magnetic base in a convenient spot over the door, so I can just reach out and slap the antenna on it. It's above eye level, so invisible.

I only do that if I am having trouble with the antenna in its usual spot on the stove. Or if I want to cook 







Which is where it is right this minute - very discreet.

Peter


----------



## Pollik

The Solwise Rocket arrived this morning - very quick indeed...just two days.

It is not installing well, though.

Has anyone installed on Windows 7?




Polly


----------



## GeoNomad

Polly,

I am using my 3G dongle while having breakfast with the pink flamingoes out on the Camargue.

I notice that there is an info number for the 3G listed on the Gestionnaire de Connexion.

06 10 00 19 50  - I don't know if that gets you to a human, but worth noting.

For all my previous complaining about it being slow, the connection here is amazingly fast. I have been watching videos on it.

I have also summarized my strategy for staying connected with WiFi on the road on my web site:

Peter's Paragliding Nomadness - WiFi on the Road 

which might be of use to others. It shows exactly what equipment I use and why. It all works very well for me. If anything is unclear, let me know, so I can improve the page.

Peter


----------



## donkey too

Firefox said:


> OK, I've taken your recommendation Pete, and ordered one yesterday. I'll report on how long it takes to arrive.
> 
> I am going to cancel my Virgin Broadband and go with BT, as can pretty much guarantee picking up Openzone or BT Fon anywhere near a built up place espec with an antenna this should be the case. I'll have to go against my principles to subscribe to BT but that's another story. I'll ditch them as soon as anyone else gets on the openzone bandwaggon.
> 
> So it's goodbye to the Three Dongle except for emergency use.


 
I pick up BT open zone and fon as well as cloud etc., with my O2 dongle. just like it says on the box. but could do with a boost when in Wales sometimes


----------



## Bigpeetee

I've got a Vodafone dongle, it works well in some places and not so well in others. Some rural areas it's surprisingly good!!

I use a USB extension lead to get the dongle as high as possible and away from metal work (esp important for those in tin vans, but still useful for GRP.

I've glued a simple sucker on the side, but it's not waterproofed.

I now use the inclusive data allowance on my wifes phone as a tethered modem, not all phones will allow this operation, but if I can't get free WiFi, this is a fall back.


----------



## MarcJ

MarcJ said:


> Here's one from the UK that's weather proof.
> Not quite so much gain as the mentioned at the top of the thread but sounds ok.
> Can't be doing with waiting a month!
> Long range USB antenna NET-WL-USB-CPE2512bg


 
Just an update on this one. It installed no bother and the software seems very straight forward.
I had it finding 8 or 9 signals in remote wales pointing  back down a road 1 or 2 miles away from the houses. Though do like the idea of a magnetic base just reading the reports above!


----------



## Tbear

Just got my 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120673400998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Took a couple of weeks to get here but works a treat. One bar reception in van from house router. Five bar reception with booster. Picked loads of others as well.

Richard


----------



## Bigpeetee

Ordered a larger "Rubber" antenna off Ebay complete with magnetic base, similar to Geonomad's pic.

Coming from China so may take a few weeks, but will let everyone know how it performs.

Couldn't do without the booster, only once or twice I couldn't get a FON/Free signal, nearly always get a router somewhere, it's just that they're encrypted!!


----------



## neildenise

Hi bought one of these wi fi extenders tried to install on my laptop which has windows vista but can not find setup.exe for vista any help please


----------



## Bigpeetee

That's not a problem. Alfa who made the original have a website that allows the download of their drivers. Go to:

ALFA Network – WLAN, WiFi phone, ADSL, KVM, Bluetooth, PoE Products -- Driver 

Find the driver for AWUS036H, it shows that the driver for vista is just the normal one, just download and install.

Also, Geonomad put a link, look at the second item in the thread, does the same thing.

Hope this is OK.

Can't live without mine now. Away to Cardiff tomorrow as my wife is at a seminar, looking at the weather forcast, connecting to FON may come in handy!!

I've attached my big antenna to a block of wood for stability, when away from it all, I can place it on the roof to get better connection (or even one at all!!)

Connection is never guaranteed, but I've rarely not found something except in the deepest of forest or mountainous areas.


----------



## Kontiki

I've been following this thread with interest, pleased with the results I was getting on the road using my Solwise Rocket & I am interested in something that would give me a bit more range. Looking at the link to the 41dBm Mini Desktop WiFi USB Booster Planar Antenna Set on ebay, I have a couple of questions

What need to go outside, just the plastic box & aerial fit or all of it?
Where does the flat circuit board go?
How does it all connect up?
The wires don't look that long, can you extend it with a USB cable?
What size is it, doesn't say on the website?

Noticed on ebay that there was a couple of negative comments regarding the booster, one saying it was fake & another saying it didn't work.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Hi Ed,

Yes it is a copy, aren't a lot of things from China, but I know of at least 8 that are working.

The only issues are the drivers on the CD. It's instructions are in Chinese English !!!
.
But if you follow the links given by Geonamad or myself, you'll be able to download decent drivers.

I let the PC load up, then plug in the external device

INSTALLATION

The Flat antenna is best mountedon a solid lump of wood or box that enables it to see through the window or be mounted outside.

It just replaces the rubber antenna provided.

If you wand any further distance between the laptop and booster box, use a long USB lead not longe coax.

If you decidet use the antenna outside, try fitting into a microwave safe food box to stop the rain getting to it.

Last week I managed to get a signal through a heavily wooded area to habitation over 1/3 mile away.

It wont work every where, but helps.

PS, if you use a 3G dongle, mount that vertically on a lump of wood with plastic box to waterproof it and long USB extender and stick it on the roof or on a pole up high, the signal improves greatly, also helps to rotate to get best signal as inbuilt antenna is sheilded by electronics. Really important if you have a tin van.


----------



## Kontiki

Thanks for the info Pete, been having alook around & is this a similar type 41dBm Outdoor WiFi USB Desktop Booster Antenna 802.11N | eBay UK
It looks like it is already in a case, the buy it now price is around £35 but there seem to be some sold with bids around the £20.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Hi Ed,

Looks good, I would have been tempted by this if it was available at the time!!!!

Always the way, a better one comes along just after you've bought something.

Are you home now?


----------



## Kontiki

They seem to have some with even more power but there has to be a cut off between cost & performance. I assume that the more powerful would draw even more power. I noticed that even the Rocket reduced the battery life.

Been back home 3 weeks & it seems as if we've been back ages. Thinking about planning our next trip. Needed to do a few little jobs on the van to make life a bit better. Picking up another netbook today from Comet (wife can have this one instead of the laptop & I'll have the new one :idea: tell her I need to run it in). Is it possible to run 2 PCs from one of these extenders, or do you need to use one as a server in some way.


----------



## Kontiki

Finally :dance: got around to getting a wifi extender from China, came quickly in about 7 or 8 days & as others said CD's seem pretty useless (getting runtime error or nothing when I try to run the setup) I already had Realtek USBwireless lan utility version 402.1470.518.2007 installed on my PC & it seemed to work ok. Picked up some signals just using the Kasens adapter with the aerial then even more using the planar anntena. As I will be using this on the road & I understand that it will reduce the battery life of my netbook, I have a powered USB hub but have lost the power supply for it  I am guessing it would be 5 volts but does anybody know for sure what the input power would be? There is no make on the hub or any indication what the input power would be, it will also work without an external power supply.

I have also dowioaded the Alfa drivers & power software but for some reason I can't save the manual, I can read it online but it won't allow me to save the PDF file & asks for a logon & password.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Hi ED,

If you want, give me a call 07979 508286


----------



## Bawbasher

New to the motorhome thing, planning on selling up and going full time MH to get out of the rat race.  Well done to everyone on this thread, really informative...  Although out of the rat race still need the www. ;0)


----------

